# Hibiscus



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm over on the masonry forum mostly, but I have interest in this Hibiscus. Growing apparently wild here in CT. Growing behind a sea wall in a saltwater marsh. Roots are submerged at high tide. Local landscaper thought it was a southern variety due to the large blooms. Is this familiar to anyone. 
Homeowner is curious and so am I.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Whatever it is, it's very happy here.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Just occurred to me, I believe it's a pink marsh mallow.

http://fineartamerica.com/featured/pink-marsh-mallow-wildflower-carol-senske.html


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I've never seen one like that with a tape measure in front of it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My wife make me Hibiscus Tea....:thumbsup:

Dam it's good........:thumbup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Just occurred to me, I believe it's a pink marsh mallow.
> 
> http://fineartamerica.com/featured/pink-marsh-mallow-wildflower-carol-senske.html


Yup.

http://www.lsuagcenter.com/NR/rdonl...D9-9494-A4AD3C1502EC/2914/pub2662hibiscus.pdf


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Just a tidbit of info:blink: The yellow Hibiscus is the Hawaii state flower. Not any one but the pua aloalo, or yellow hibiscus that is regarded as native to Hawaiʻi.


----------

